# Horrorfind Weekends 10



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

HORRORFIND WEEKEND 10
MARYLAND :: AUGUST 15 - 17, 2008 ::

NEW LOCATION
UMUC Marriott Inn & Conference Center
Adelphi, MD

TICKETS AVAILABLE AT THE DOOR
OR PRE-ORDER ONLINE

Horrorfind Weekend, a giant horror convention. This one of a kind horror halloween and spooky convention features horror movie celebrities, horror writers, halloween seminars and supernatural speakers as well as a giant dealers room , horror movies and many special events. More that just a horror convention, it's the Spookiest Show on Earth.

Scheduled guests so far:
Chris Sarandon, Shawnee Smith, William Forsythe, Roddy Piper, Daeg Faerch, Ken Foree, Tom Savini, Michael Biehn, Jennifer Blanc, J LaRose, Monique Dupree 

Show Hours:
Celebrity Room Hours: Friday 5pm-8pm - Saturday 10am-6pm and Sunday 11am-4pm
Dealers Room Hours: Friday 5pm to 10pm - Saturday 10:00am - 7:00pm - Sunday 11:00am - 5:00pm
Various evening events scheduled after Celebrity/Dealers Room closes, see events schedule for more info.

For more information,click on the link:
HorrorFind Weekend :: The Spookiest Show On Earth!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Ken Foree is so hot in person!
ooohhhh, and he always smells so good!
Dang I hate having to miss this August's show!


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

We'll be there again! Second time for me =) 
This time, I'll be getting a room and staying over for the weekend.


----------



## Phantom On A Budget (Jul 7, 2008)

I just reserved a room, so expect me there for Saturday and Sunday. Potentially making the leap and competing in the costume contest.


----------



## condemnedone (Jul 7, 2008)

*horrorfind*

we'll be there.it will be my eighth horrorfind.i'm doing a seminar there.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

This'll be my first... Any advice for the rookies? (I'm mainly looking for ideas and props!)


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

More guests have been added & they are still not done yet.

www.horrorfindweekends.com


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Darn on call that weekend


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Bring lots of money! lol!!

Some Vendors do take credit cards for payment as well. Get there early. Typically on Friday the con starts at 5pm. By then the ticket lines are out the door & well into the parking lot. It's the same crazyness for Saturday as well. Saturday's opening time is 10 am. Best option is to buy tickets online & pick them up at the "Will Call" line (which is much shorter). On Saturday things close up between 6-7pm for the costume contest & other events. Sunday hours start at 11 am & goes till 5pm.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, one more con under the belt for us 
Second one for us and had a good time. I would have hoped to see more people in costume, but oh well. It was good times all around. 
We did almost everything we wanted to to and had a fun time. (I missed one semminar I wanted to attend.) 
I got shy at the end and did not register for the costume contest, but registered my daughter. (I added a new album with some pics) 
Will have to do a photo op with other members from the forums next time. Maybe grab a beverage as well.


----------



## Phantom On A Budget (Jul 7, 2008)

I am really regretting not signing up for the costume contest. But oh well. Had a good time anyway.


----------



## phantomfett (Jul 22, 2008)

You looked awesome!


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

phantomfett said:


> You looked awesome!



Thanks 

Now was this you Phantom On A Budget?


----------



## Phantom On A Budget (Jul 7, 2008)

Ha! Yep, that's me. You and your daughter looked great!


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Loved your costume too.


----------

